# x/ksz/gz



## francisgranada

Sziasztok!

Egyes (főleg latin eredetű) szavakban az eredeti *x*-et a magyarban x-nek írják, másutt fonetikusan, például _konte*x*tus_, de _e*gz*akt_. Első látásra úgy tűnik nekem, hogy ha *gz*-nek ejtik, akkor így is irják, viszont ha *ksz*-nek ejtik, akkor *x*-szel írjak. 

A kérdésem az, hogy így van-e, illetve létezik-e erre valamilyen szabály?


----------



## gorilla

Szia!

Nagyjából igen, de nem egészen. Pl. az "exoterm"-et gz-vel ejtjük. A Nyesten volt erről egy cikk nemrég: http://www.nyest.hu/hirek/ikszek-es-igzek


----------



## Akitlosz

Nincsen szabály. Nincsen köze a kiejtéshez.
Ez a magyar helyesírás hülyesége csupán.
Ha úgyis átírjuk, akkor minek az X az ABC-nkben, ha már úgyis van X az ABC-nkben, akkor miért nem használjuk?
Ezzel a véleményemmel mék okos nyelvész is egyetértett.

Én úgy íratnám, hogy box, kox, kex stb..

Teljesen logikátlan ez a hol átírjuk, hol meg nem gyakorlat.


----------



## seirios

Pontosabban: azok a szavak, amelyek bekerültek a köznyelvbe, jellemzően idővel fonetizálódtak (boksz, egzakt, egzotikus stb.). Egyébként nincs ebből sok, legfeljebb pár tucat. Persze ezt aligha lehet szabálynak nevezni. 

A viszonylag újkeletű jövevényszavak (pl. botox), illetve a nem túl elterjedt szakszavak, tudományos kifejezések (exoterm) megtartották az eredeti x-es írásmódot.

Akitlosznál egyébként a keksz és a koksz rossz példák, mert ezeket soha nem írták x-el. A koksz az angol coke-ból származik és német közvetítéssel (r, Koks) került a magyar nyelvbe. Ugyanígy a keksz is angol eredetű (cake) és a német nyelvből vettük át (r, Keks). Az x-et a magyar nyelv eredetileg kizárólag idegen eredetű szavak kapcsán vezette be, az tudtommal soha nem merült fel, hogy pl. Szekszárdot x-el írjuk (legalábbis nem kanonizált helyesírás szerint).


----------



## franknagy

Az _e*x*oterm_et sokszor hallottam _e*gz*oterm_nek mondani.
Bo*x* = doboz, bo*ksz* = a sport, amelyben hülyére verik egymást.
Mi*x*er = italkeverő alkalmazott vagy gép, gi*ksz*er = valaki bele...t a palacsintába.
Életem első kémiaóráján előadta H2O tanár úr, hogy ne keverjük az o*x*igén és a tyú*ksz*ar helyesírását. 
Az igyekszik, verekszik stb. szavak nagyon gyakori ksz betűkapcsolatot tartalmaznak. Miért nem írjuk őket x-szel?
Mennyi papírt/leütés spórolnánk? Már a régi görögök is ezért találták ki a ξ-t.
Bizos láttátok már SMS-ben vagy e-mailben a _mű*x*ik_ [=működik] szót leírva.


> Az x-et a magyar nyelv eredetileg kizárólag idegen eredetű szavak  kapcsán vezette be, az tudtommal soha nem merült fel, hogy pl.  Szekszárdot x-el írjuk (legalábbis nem kanonizált helyesírás szerint).


Csak az ökör következetes: a cseh meg a lengyel *ks* betűkapcsolattal helyettesítette az *x*-et, mint a magyar a *qu*-t *kv*-vel.


----------



## Encolpius

franknagy said:


> Az _e*x*oterm_et sokszor hallottam _e*gz*oterm_nek mondani...



én úgy tudtam, hogy az exoterm egzotermnek ejtendő.


----------



## francisgranada

franknagy said:


> ...  a cseh meg a lengyel *ks* betűkapcsolattal helyettesítette az *x*-et, mint a magyar a *qu*-t *kv*-vel.


Ez azért így nem igaz ... A csehben is használják az _*x*_-et idegen szavak esetében (Encolpius megerősítheti). A lengyelben _ks_-vel vagy _gz_-vel helyettesítik, kiejtés szerint (nem tudom, hogy minden esetben így van-e, de talán igen). 





Encolpius said:


> én úgy tudtam, hogy az exoterm egzotermnek ejtendő.


Én is.


----------



## franknagy

Encolpius said:


> én úgy tudtam, hogy az exoterm egzotermnek ejtendő.


Hát akkor miért nem írjuk is úgy?


----------



## seirios

franknagy said:


> Hát akkor miért nem írjuk is úgy?



Az általam már fentebb említett ok miatt: mert ez egy szakszó, a köznyelv nem használja. Nagyon kevés szó esetében fonetizálódott 'ksz' vagy 'gz' alakra az 'x'. Nem tudom pontosan hány ilyen szó van, de szerintem legfeljebb 20-30. 

Tehát az alapszabály az, hogy ami idegen eredetű szó és az adott nyelvben 'x'-szel írják, azt magyarul is így írjuk (kivétel képeznek a nem latin ábécét használó nyelvek, illetve a legtöbb görög eredetű szó, mivel ezek latin közvetítéssel kerültek a magyarba).

Ami pedig a ékszert, tyúkszart  és egyebeket illeti, ezeknél az 'x' soha nem merült fel. Nincs egyetlen olyan magyar szó sem, amit 'x'-szel írunk és nem más nyelvből vettük át. Nagyon egyszerű az ok: ezek összetett szavak (tehát két teljesen független szóból állnak) és az írásmód követi a nyelvtani struktúrát. Ezért nem írjuk például a színpadot szimpadnak, pedig mindenki így ejti.


----------



## franknagy

Az x vagy ksz használata politikai indikátor is.
A híres orosz írók, Puskin és Gorkij keresztnevében akkor íratik *x*, amikor *német gyarmat* vagyunk; és akkor írandó *ksz*, amikor az *oroszok érdekszférájába* tartozunk. 

Ha egy szóban két x is van, akkor - az ógörögök által eltorzított nevű óperzsa királyok, _Xerxész és Artaxerxész_ nevén kívül - biztosak lehetünk abban, hogy Samu Bácsi lehelte beléjük a két x-et: _xerox, xanax, xilix_.


----------



## francisgranada

A humor kedvéért: Nem tudom ismeritek-e a "_tyúxart is iksszel írja"_ szólást.  Ha valakit mag akarunk dicsérni (esetleg ironikusan), akkor például azt mondjuk, hogy "XY nagyon jó/művelt családból származik, még _a tyúxart is iksszel írja_".


----------



## Akitlosz

Mert az angol meg a német azok nem idegen nyelvek?
Aztán meg a taxi meglehetősen köznyelvi, hétköznapi szó, mégis x-szel írjuk. De az ex, fax szavak is igen elterjedtek, és nem tudományosak.

Az x betű ksz mássalhangzókat jelöl, tehát egy nem összetett szóban, nem ragban mindig indokolt lehetne a használata, lásd az én példámat pl. kex.

Szekszárdot azért nem írjuk x-szel mert szek+szárd. Azaz pontosan ugyanazért, amiért a tyúkszemet sem.

Szóval bukik mindkét(három) érved.
Véleményemet fenntartom, vagy átírjuk és akkor felesleges az x betű a magyar ABC-ben, vagy ha már úgyis van x betűnk, akkor használni lenne célszerű.
Felesleges pazarlás három betőt k+s+z használni egy x helyett.


Az X betű a görög ABC-ből került át a latinba ksz jelentéssel.
Érdekes módon a pszi betűt nem vették át, pedig azt is hasonlóképpen lehetne használni, mint az x-et, lásd pl. *psz*ichológia, ra*psz*ódia, y*psz*ilon stb.


----------



## francisgranada

Akitlosz said:


> ... Az X betű a görög ABC-ből került át a latinba ksz jelentéssel.
> Érdekes módon a pszi betűt nem vették át, pedig azt is hasonlóképpen lehetne használni, mint az x-et, lásd pl. *psz*ichológia, ra*psz*ódia, y*psz*ilon stb.


A latin abc-nek voltak archaikus változatai, amelyekben más betűk is voltak, többek közt a _pszi_. A klasszikus latin abc-ben már nem szerepel például a _pszi _és a hehezetes mássalhangzókat jelölő betűk (_théta, khí, phí_). A magyarázat az lehet, hogy ezek csak idegen, főleg görög eredetű szavakban fordultak elő, míg a _k+sz_ hangok kombinációja gyakori az eredeti latin szavakban is. Tehát az _x_ megmaradt.  

(a _p+s_ kombinációja, persze, véletlenszerűen előfordulhat eredeti latin szavakban is, de nem gyakrabban mint más esetleges másssalhangzó kombinációk)


----------



## seirios

Akitlosz said:


> Mert az angol meg a német azok nem idegen nyelvek?
> Aztán meg a taxi meglehetősen köznyelvi, hétköznapi szó, mégis x-szel írjuk. De az ex, fax szavak is igen elterjedtek, és nem tudományosak.



Én nem azt mondtam, hogy az összes köznyelvi szónál átalakult az írásmód (pont ellenkezőleg, a legtöbbnél NEM, mint említettem, kb. 20 szónál fonetizálódott az 'x'). Viszont csak köznyelvi szavaknál alakult át (lásd minden bogár rovar satöbbi...). Persze, hogy következetlen, de hát a nyelv már csak ilyen. 



Akitlosz said:


> Az x betű ksz mássalhangzókat jelöl, tehát egy nem összetett szóban, nem ragban mindig indokolt lehetne a használata, lásd az én példámat pl. kex.



De hát épp ez az: a kekszben szótanilag az -sz többes szám tehát hogyan jelölnénk 1 betűvel? Az x-et csak akkor használjuk, ha olyan jövevényszóról van szó, amit az eredeti nyelven is x-el írtak. Ez a része speciell nekem teljesen következetesnek tűnik, itt semmi logikaiag követhetetlen nincs.



Akitlosz said:


> Véleményemet fenntartom, vagy átírjuk és akkor felesleges az x betű a magyar ABC-ben, vagy ha már úgyis van x betűnk, akkor használni lenne célszerű.
> Felesleges pazarlás három betőt k+s+z használni egy x helyett.



Persze, ilyen szempontból pazarlás, de akkor az összes kettősbetű is az, mi is használhatnánk diakritikus jeleket mint pl. a szláv nyelvek. De nem tesszük. Ez van.



Akitlosz said:


> Az X betű a görög ABC-ből került át a latinba ksz jelentéssel.
> Érdekes módon a pszi betűt nem vették át, pedig azt is hasonlóképpen lehetne használni, mint az x-et, lásd pl. *psz*ichológia, ra*psz*ódia, y*psz*ilon stb.



Mint francisgranada is írja, a rómaiak eredetileg átvették, csak aztán kikopott. Nem volt rá igény, mert a latin alapszókincsben nem voltak olyan szavak, amelyek ezeket a hangokat tartalmazták volna (hacsak nem véletlenszerűen). Egyébként gyanítom, hogy az x-et is csak azért tartották meg, mert ez rengeteg görögből átvett szóban, képzőben stb. szerepelt.


----------



## franknagy

> Mint francisgranada is írja, a rómaiak eredetileg átvették, csak aztán kikopott.


Ja kérem a rómaiak is sznobok voltak a görög hagyományokkal szemben. Már csak az a kérdés, hogy az ógörögök miért használták a κ+σ helyett a ξ-t? Ők is sznobok voltak, és tartották a főniciai hagyományokat, vagy a ξ hangértéke különbözött a κ+σ kiejtésétől, avagy egyszerűen spóroltak a téntával meg a papirosszal?


----------



## francisgranada

seirios said:


> ...  Egyébként gyanítom, hogy az x-et is csak azért tartották meg, mert ez rengeteg görögből átvett szóban, képzőben stb. szerepelt.


Dixit, sixtus, vixit, proximus, axis, nexus, textilis, sexus, pax, vox, extra, ex, stb ... ezek mind eredeti latin szavak. Ezért is gondolom, hogy az x-nek magvan a "létjogosultsága" a latinban.


----------



## franknagy

A padlót vikszelik, a sílécet waxolják. 
A bokszolók a "Box!" felszólításra esnek egymásnak. A bűnözőket valahogy mindig boxeralsóban fogják el a kommandósok. A lefoglalt bűnjelek között szerepel egy bokszer. 
Az egyik kutya dakszli, a másik kutya foxi. Rex általában farkaskutya, aki nem szereti a kutyakekszet.


----------

